

Room 77 (Personalized Hotel Room Recommendations) - HardyLeung
http://www.room77.com/

======
jokermatt999
Since this title is incredibly uninformative, I'll just point this is
personalized hotel room recommendations. Why isn't that in the title?

~~~
HardyLeung
Yeah, what was I thinking. Advice noted and title updated. BTW I'm in the
Launch conference and this was the first startup presented and was well liked
by everyone.

------
calbear81
Thanks for posting about us HardyLeung! Swing by our booth if you have time
and hope you're enjoying the launch conference.

------
calbear81
Does anyone have any questions about our technology? Tell me what you guys
think of it!

------
NanoWar
Unrelated: <http://www.99rooms.com/> ;-)

